# Myers-Briggs Type Indicator shows you're ..



## OldsnowboarderME (Aug 10, 2009)

*I am an INFP*, only 4.5% of the population, no wonder I feel so alone at times.

*in relationships*, the INFP is nurturing, empathic, and loyal. INFPs select their friends and lovers carefully, looking for a strong bond and congruent values. They tend to be open-minded and accepting of others’ behavior and preferences, so long as their core values are not violated. They are self-aware and often spiritual. Close and harmonious relationships are important to INFPs, although they also need a lot of independent time to think and reflect. They can be very sensitive, but often keep negative reactions to themselves because they are reluctant to engage in confrontation. INFPs value a partner who is committed, supportive, patient, and loving.
*Good matches* for an INFP include other Intuitive Feeling types (INFP, ENFP, INFJ, ENFJ) as well as Intuitive Thinking types (INTP, ENTP, INTJ, ENTJ). INFPs are attracted to other Intuitive types because of their similarly creative and unconventional thinking, and INFPs paired with other NFs have one of the highest rates of relationship satisfaction of all possible type combinations. INFPs have low satisfaction in relationships with Sensing, Thinking, Judging types (ISTJ and ESTJ), where they often feel stifled and controlled.
*As parents*, INFPs are caring, supportive, and adaptable. They rarely establish a strict or structured household, preferring instead to address problems and situations as they arise. They often allow their children a lot of latitude and influence in making decisions, and may leave the creation and enforcement of household rules up to another parent. Children of INFPs often find that they have the freedom to express themselves and make their own decisions—until they violate their INFP parent’s values. When values are in question, the INFP parent becomes firm and inflexible.
*Famous INFPs* include Isabel Myers (creator of the Myers-Briggs Type Indicator), St. John the disciple, Carl Rogers, Princess Diana, George Orwell, Audrey Hepburn,( *Fred* *Rogers*), A.A. Milne, Helen Keller, Jacqueline Kennedy Onassis, Julia Roberts, and William Shakespeare


The polite, reserved exterior of INFPs can at first make them difficult to get to know. They enjoy conversation, however, taking particular delight in the unusual. When INFPs are in a sociable mood, their humor and charm shine through. Disposed to like people and to avoid conflict, INFPs tend to make pleasant company.
Devoted to those in their inner circle, INFPs guard the emotional well-being of others, consoling those in distress. Guided by their desire for harmony, INFPs prefer to be flexible unless their ethics are violated. Then, they become passionate advocates for their beliefs. They are often able to sway the opinions of others through tact, diplomacy, and an ability to see varying sides of an issue.
INFPs develop these insights through reflection, and they require substantial time alone to ponder and process new information. While they can be quite patient with complex material, they are generally bored by routine. Though not always organized, INFPs are meticulous about things they value. Perfectionists, they may have trouble completing a task because it cannot meet their high standards. They may even go back to a completed project after the deadline so they can improve it.
INFPs are creative types and often have a gift for language. As introverts, they may prefer to express themselves through writing. Their dominant Feeling drives their desire to communicate, while their auxiliary intuition supplies the imagination. Having a talent for symbolism, they enjoy metaphors and similes. They continually seek new ideas and adapt well to change. They prefer working in an environment that values these gifts and allows them to make a positive difference in the world, according to their personal beliefs


----------



## Geoff (Aug 10, 2009)

INTJ all the way.



> To outsiders, INTJs may appear to project an aura of "definiteness", of self-confidence. This self-confidence, sometimes mistaken for simple arrogance by the less decisive, is actually of a very specific rather than a general nature; its source lies in the specialized knowledge systems that most INTJs start building at an early age. When it comes to their own areas of expertise -- and INTJs can have several -- they will be able to tell you almost immediately whether or not they can help you, and if so, how. INTJs know what they know, and perhaps still more importantly, they know what they don't know.
> 
> INTJs are perfectionists, with a seemingly endless capacity for improving upon anything that takes their interest. What prevents them from becoming chronically bogged down in this pursuit of perfection is the pragmatism so characteristic of the type: INTJs apply (often ruthlessly) the criterion "Does it work?" to everything from their own research efforts to the prevailing social norms. This in turn produces an unusual independence of mind, freeing the INTJ from the constraints of authority, convention, or sentiment for its own sake.
> 
> ...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 10, 2009)

me : ENTJ/P-----very tight score on Perception /Judging but highly situational 
Queen : INFP
Daughter : Math professor : ENTJ
Son : Pharmacist : INFP

My communication style type according to various assessment s is :   EXPRESSIVE  as PREDOMINANT score   

 tHE 4 MAJOR styles include ANALYTICAL , DRIVER , AMIABLE,  EXPRESSIVE BUT THE KEY HERE IS TO LEARN HOW TO FLEX YOUR STYLE TO MEET THE NEEDS OF THE GROUP YOU ARE INVOLVED WITH IN ORDER TO ACHIEVE THE BEST POSSIBLE OUTCOMES .


gROUPS SHOULD CONTAIN ALL 4 TYPES AND BE TRAINED HOW TO LEVERAGE VARIOUS STRENGTHS OF EACH STYLE . WE CAN ALL DO THIS WHEN MADE AWARE OF THE INFORMATION  tHE mbti TOGETHER WITH THE cOMMUNICATIONS STYLE ASSESSMENT IS A VERY POWERFUL INDICATOR OF HOW TO BUILD DYNAMIC LEARNING ORGANIZATIONS AND TO ACHIEVE HARMONY IN YOUR INTERPERSONAL RELQATIONS WITHTHOSE YOU LOVE OR OTHERS YOU CARE ABOUT .

its good stuff !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## severine (Aug 10, 2009)

The highly non-scientific FB quiz I did earlier this morning claimed. INFJ. I used to be ENFP. I did another quiz and it said ISFJ. :lol: The description isn't far off on ISFJ though:



> Introverted Sensing Feeling Judging
> by Marina Margaret Heiss
> 
> Profile: ISFJ
> ...



I used to be a secretary and am working on my degree now to teach secondary-level English. Guess I'm doing what I'm supposed to be doing.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 10, 2009)

ISTP:



> As an ISTP, your primary mode of living is focused internally, where you deal with things rationally and logically. Your secondary mode is external, where you take things in via your five senses in a literal, concrete fashion.
> 
> ISTPs have a compelling drive to understand the way things work. They're good at logical analysis, and like to use it on practical concerns. They typically have strong powers of reasoning, although they're not interested in theories or concepts unless they can see a practical application. They like to take things apart and see the way they work.
> 
> ...



I need a new job. Get away from my friggin desk.


----------



## severine (Aug 10, 2009)

Here is INFJ. I think I fall somewhere between the two:

http://typelogic.com/infj.html


> *Introverted iNtuitive Feeling Judging*
> by Joe Butt
> Profile: INFJ
> Revision: 3.01
> ...


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Aug 10, 2009)

I've done it 3 times in the past...always come back ENFP


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 10, 2009)

Scientifically based horoscopes...


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Aug 10, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Scientifically based horoscopes...


OK we put you down as an ESTJ ;-)


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 10, 2009)

MBTI always fun to see folks reaction ---for most it's an AH HA moment -------------fascinating proces of self discovery but again the power is in the use of the info to learn more about the other guy so you can adapt and deal and flex your style abit to bring about better outcomes I

i always used to tease someone in my classes/training seminars -------..   when giving feedback with a very quizzical look on my face and a somewhat somber tone  shaking my head  and pronouncing OH NO  we have a serial killer in the group .  Always manged to have some fun with my students and professiional clients doing these kind of self discovery instruments


----------



## billski (Aug 10, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> MBTI always fun to see folks reaction ---for most it's an AH HA moment -------------fascinating proces of self discovery but again the power is in the use of the info to learn more about the other guy so you can adapt and deal and flex your style abit to bring about better outcomes I
> 
> i always used to tease someone in my classes/training seminars -------.. when giving feedback with a very quizzical look on my face and a somewhat somber tone shaking my head and pronouncing OH NO we have a serial killer in the group . Always manged to have some fun with my students and professiional clients doing these kind of self discovery instruments


Warp, What's your field of expertise?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 10, 2009)

Undergrad degree in Economics , Grad degrees in Higher Education and Management . I taught almost every course in Mnagement and Communications 

Had a parallel career as Director of a consulting organization called the Leadership Institute  we  Did 25 years of Executive Leadership Deveopment for Fortune 100's , Hospitals, Universities , Retail  and Reseach  pharmaceutical industry,  the military  and other complex organizations.  We specialized in Team Bldg , Situational leadership , Communication Style /style Bias , Corp strategic Planning , Middle Management and Supervisory development , Dealing with Difficult People , didi lots of work with the entire One Minute Manager series too------had great fun met lots of wonderful people who just absorbed this stuff because many were technicallly educated and were thrust into managerial positions without benefit of any formal or informal training . They were simply thrust into positions because they were excellent at what they did BUT they were usually struggling with HOW to Manage Effectively


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 10, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> but again the power is in the use of the info to learn more about the other guy so you can adapt and deal and flex your style abit to bring about better outcomes I


:beer:

Group chemistry is an interesting thing. But if you need a group to take a MBTI battery to figure out what type of personality tests are within your team, I think the time spent on the battery would be better spent simply observing people, much more practical. :lol:

Then again, we all learn differently!!! Bottom line is reading and understanding the personalities in your work group is a very important skill. Being able to adjust your management and leadership style to best suit those around you and the work dynamic is a fine art especially in conjunction with your own tendencies. I have a difficult time conveying this concept to my department managers... its so easy to see things one way only and not adapt to the tools you have been provided.

Interestingly enough, my management and leadership style is vastly different than my default personality. I bet if I took a Myers Briggs with my work glasses on versus how I normally feel about situations, it would produce vastly different results. My life is a juxtaposition of being a introverted wall flower that can become very outgoing given the right situation. It took me a long time to wrap my mind around the fact that you can "learn" leadership and choose how you present yourself regardless of personality characteristics. From the perspective of someone long involved with musical performance, often in a solo perspective, leading and managing people just became another chart of sorts, another performance to learn, another stage to walk across. All this from the wall flower of the Myers Briggs.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 11, 2009)

LIFO is the new Myers Briggs:

http://www.lifeorientations.com/what_is_lifo.htm

It seems to have taken over all the training at my office. It focusses mainly on how people communicate.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 11, 2009)

We used LIFO in conjunction with MBTI and LOQ  and a few other quickies we developed  to get a series of multi-dimensional snapshots of where an individual  was and provide a multi-track assessment so they in turn could develop specific and measureable action plans for follow up in 30 -45 days

The good news is that folks made positive changes in not only their professional lives but in most cases relationship behavior was significantly improved in their personal lives as well.

It was always a highlite to see folks "stretch and grow" toward full potential


----------



## hammer (Aug 11, 2009)

ISTJ, whatever that means:


> You are:
> 
> distinctively expressed introvert
> slightly expressed sensing personality
> ...


I saw this, quote, however, and it does *not* match me:



> Punctuality is a watchword of the ISTJ.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 11, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> :beer:
> 
> Group chemistry is an interesting thing. But if you need a group to take a MBTI battery to figure out what type of personality tests are within your team, I think the time spent on the battery would be better spent simply observing people, much more practical. :lol:
> 
> ...



Steve here has captured the essence of the Situational Leadership Model of Blanchard  & Hershey ,In this most effective of managerial behaviors there is ONE BEST WAY TO LEAD -----the situational way meaning a realistic accurate assessment of the followers ' competence and confidence on a specific task then flexing your style to meet the followers need ,  You could tell ,sell, collaborate /consult or delegate  again depending on the followers need and competance and confidence on a given task . Each separate task needs to be assessed  as indivual transactions 

i its Differant Strokes for Differant Folks as the situational analysis merits  but also as the task changes it may also be Differant strokes for the same folks 

Many may come by this intuitively but need to be reinforced as to the power and effectiveness  and strategy of this most effective  3 dimensional management strategy . I had the distinct pleasure of studying under Hersey  the dude was a damn genius and a real stand -up guy  down to earth and well grounded . Ken Blanchard  onthe other hand is brilliant and a REAL Character   -- great teacher /coach!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 11, 2009)

ENTP all the way.

Mild E, strong N and T, and ridiculous P.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't want to take the time for the test..I don't like to learn or be told what to do..I know that I am a narcissist..don't like working with others..and don't have any tolerance for stupid people..I'm also impatient..have no respect for $$$..enjoy hooking up with women and never calling them again..and enjoy the smell of my own farts..

Should I put that on my match.com profile..


----------



## drjeff (Aug 11, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I don't want to take the time for the test..I don't like to learn or be told what to do..I know that I am a narcissist..don't like working with others..and don't have any tolerance for stupid people..I'm also impatient..have no respect for $$$..enjoy hooking up with women and never calling them again..and enjoy the smell of my own farts..
> 
> Should I put that on my match.com profile..



That would I'm sure get you an offer to go chow down on an Awesome Blossom! :lol:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 11, 2009)

grilledsteezesandwich said:


> i don't want to take the time for the test..i don't like to learn or be told what to do..i know that i am a narcissist..don't like working with others..and don't have any tolerance for stupid people..i'm also impatient..have no respect for $$$..enjoy hooking up with women and never calling them again..and enjoy the smell of my own farts..
> 
> Should i put that on my match.com profile..



dskp---------------------------:d


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 11, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> dskp---------------------------:d



what does that mean???  Sorry I'm not as wholesome as most of you guys..


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 11, 2009)

Results  for me, actually not too far off, if at all.....


I took the quiz "What's Your Myers-Briggs Personality Type?" and got the result: ENFP (Extraversion, iNtuition, Feeling, Perception)!

You are warmly enthusiastic and imaginative. You see life as full of possibilities. You make connections between events and information very quickly, and confidently proceed based on the patterns you see. You want a lot of affirmation from others, and readily give appreciation and support. You are spontaneous and flexible, and often rely on your ability to improvise and verbal fluency. Famous people with your same ENFP personality include: Mark Twain, Charles Dickens, Andy Kaufman, Bill Cosby, Robin Williams, Sandra Bullock, and Robert Downey Jr.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 11, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Results  for me, actually not too far off, if at all.....
> 
> 
> I took the quiz "What's Your Myers-Briggs Personality Type?" and got the result: ENFP (Extraversion, iNtuition, Feeling, Perception)!
> ...



SEEMS right to me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! the real fun sometimes can be to ask your significant other to take the MBTI shortened version and do it as a rating on YOU to see if others see you the way you see yourself -----------------


----------



## drjeff (Aug 11, 2009)

I haven't changed since the last time I took it about 5 years ago.

INFJ


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 11, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> what does that mean???  Sorry I'm not as wholesome as most of you guys..



Steeze i'm playin with ya !!  Reread part of the thread where i said i sometimes have fun with my students when giving feedback----------------dskp= designated serial killer profile    

Ah sides which i know you're just a teddy bear anyway


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 11, 2009)

drjeff said:


> I haven't changed since the last time I took it about 5 years ago.
> 
> INFJ



This is more often the case if you are brutally honest in answering the questions . My profile hasn't moved ENTJ/P, wheras in LIFO  or Loq and others as you are able to flex styles more easily your communication style becomes a bit less dominant and a secondery or backup style emerges


----------



## hammer (Aug 11, 2009)

I now remember taking the test a while ago, and I think I was INTJ then...since changed to ISTJ (although weak on the S).


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 11, 2009)

hammer said:


> I now remember taking the test a while ago, and I think I was INTJ then...since changed to ISTJ (although weak on the S).



this happens where one dimension is fairly close and its entirely situational . In my case the J/P are extremely tight too


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 11, 2009)

Man with allthe good discussion and wisdom this thread started we should credential it ---------------LMAO


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 11, 2009)

+1 on the ISTP type!


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 11, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Man with allthe good discussion and wisdom this thread started we should credential it ---------------LMAO



True.

I always feel left out in these discussions, though, because there aren't many ENTPs around. 2%, I think, is the quoted figure. Oh well.

Interesting that 2 of my "recommended careers" are teaching high school science (what I started in school to do), and finance, which  is what I do do (hee hee). A third is design engineering, which I always thought would be cool. Maybe my next job...


----------



## severine (Aug 11, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> this happens where one dimension is fairly close and its entirely situational . In my case the J/P are extremely tight too



Must be why I'm bordering between ISFJ and INFJ depending on the actual quiz and when I take it. Both recommend similar careers (teaching and secretarial) so they're related anyway. I'll admit I don't know much about Myers Briggs though.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 11, 2009)

severine said:


> must be why i'm bordering between isfj and infj depending on the actual quiz and when i take it. Both recommend similar careers (teaching and secretarial) so they're related anyway. I'll admit i don't know much about myers briggs though.


 

ask your husband to take it and have do it about you and see if his feedback is consistent/validates  with what you scored


----------



## mondeo (Aug 11, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> and don't have any tolerance for stupid people


How do live with yourself?



Just _way_ too easy.


----------



## mondeo (Aug 11, 2009)

Took a couple online ones. First test I did twice, switching the weak responses. First try ENTP, second time ESTP; second test was ENTJ, 68/38/1/1. I sorta question the whole thing. Too black and white. Definately more extroverted, but I don't really see the dichotomy that exists in the other areas.

Couple of interesting questions:




> 46. The notion of an "approximate decision" is





> [*]difficult for you to understand
> [*]easy for you to understand


Easy question for me to answer, given my response to the question was "What the fudge is an approximate decision?"

But seriously, a decision, by definition, is "The passing of judgment on an issue under consideration." How is an approximate decision not self-contadictory?


> 58. Which do you admire more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh, the creative idea that leads to a practical solution? I'm pretty sure that's the basis of the rise of mankind. Putting a sharp stone on the end of a stick and throwing it was pretty creative. Also a practical solution of how to kill animals larger than people. Good example of where the two answers provided aren't even close to being opposites.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 12, 2009)

mondeo said:


> How do live with yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> Just _way_ too easy.



I've been living alone for the past 5 years in a van down by the river..and another match.com girl just wrote me and she;s not a BBW


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 12, 2009)

mondeo hits on one of the major weaknesses of these personality tests. Also, read other peoples definitions for their abbreviations. As I mentioned above, they are horoscope like in that most definitions would fit most people in some way shape or form. Trekchik's ENFP all sounds like it matches up for me but I know for sure that the MBPI would not put me in that category based on how many of the questions are posed.

I was a Psych major in college at the undergrad level. Now, psychology is a very wishy washy social science to begin with but Psychology of Personality was perhaps the most wishy washy of all the course offerings. All the theories have great ideas but almost all of them have MAJOR flaws. Because, essentially, there is so much variety in personality that no one theory could unify everything that goes into our personal makeup as people. And these tests just pigeon hole people based on their most striking characteristics. 

I worked temporary in a sales office soon after graduating from college and they had people take a personality at the start of their interview. I remember the managers and admins raving because this one interview dude scored wicked high for a sales person personality, however they were rated it. It was like they would not have been impressed with this guy's interview without a personality test. It just didn't make sense to me. 

I had to take a similar test four years back when I was promoted to management. During the test I kept thinking "do I click the answers that are really me or the ones they want to see?" That PISSED me off because what I do for work and my personality type do not align. My philosophy is you judge people on what they do and have done, not what they say or what a test says about them.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 12, 2009)

In the journey to self awareness and discovery there is a definite need to expand your assessment beyond one or two instruments . That notion coupled with the fact that some always try to "scope out" their answers can only lead to false or lets say less than accurate feedback . for these reasons and for a more rounded and complete analsis we always used a series of coordinatinfg instruments and advised clients to answer as if they were in their work environment since the focus was Leadership Development . These programs were tiered in complexity and were offerd in sequence usually a couple of weeks apart to allow for implementation of personalized action plans with specififc feedback . There were  4 levels of preogramming each 2.5 days long to give you and idea of the depth of coverage Each day was in residence and a full 8 hrs but also programmed withlots of athletic and or social events in the late after non or evening.


SO ASA I POINTED OUT BEFORE THE KEY IS UNDERSTANDING NOT ONLY OF SELF BUT MORE IMPORTANTLY OF OTHERS ON MANY COMPLEX DIMENSIONS SO THAT MORE INTELLIGENT AND PRODUCTIVE LEADERSHIP CAN OCCUR .

So while it is understandable that some msy be skeptical initially ( never liked the "shortened version of any instrument btw)  take the full mbti   126 question and answer the questions with your honest first impression ,not drilling down into analysis /paralysis and with an eye toward your professional  worklife if you wish to improve there or conversely if you really want to find out some things about yourself have some friends or significant others or co workers do the instrument   ABOUT YOU 


Have done this particular strategy many times with colleagues AND family and have used results to increase awareness and harmony . Its something i used with our kids when we were younger parents and of course today with them .. When the grandkids are old enough and if they are interested ( they are already intellectually curious ) we'll have some fun there too .

ENJOY !!!

Warp


----------



## Marc (Aug 12, 2009)

I kick people in the nuts when they don't do as I say.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 12, 2009)

Marc said:


> I kick people in the nuts when they don't do as I say.




Must be REAL effective with the ladies you work with  !!


----------



## severine (Aug 12, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> I worked temporary in a sales office soon after graduating from college and they had people take a personality at the start of their interview. I remember the managers and admins raving because this one interview dude scored wicked high for a sales person personality, however they were rated it. It was like they would not have been impressed with this guy's interview without a personality test. It just didn't make sense to me.
> 
> I had to take a similar test four years back when I was promoted to management. During the test I kept thinking "do I click the answers that are really me or the ones they want to see?" That PISSED me off because what I do for work and my personality type do not align. My philosophy is you judge people on what they do and have done, not what they say or what a test says about them.


I hear ya. When I was 18 years old I applied for a job to sell new cars. I had already taken a college-level Psychology class while I was in high school. When I got to the interview, I knew the answers they were looking for in their profiling (like "Which animal could you be if you could pick any?" "Which bird?" "Which sea creature?"). Of course, they wanted you to choose aggressive, smart animals... and I did. Some were true answers, some were not. I got the job, which was a huge accomplishment for an 18 year old--but after 1 day of training, I knew it wasn't the job for me. They put too much emphasis in something that could so easily be faked. I never should have gotten it in the first place.


Marc said:


> I kick people in the nuts when they don't do as I say.


It figures.


----------



## hammer (Aug 12, 2009)

What amazes me is that the larger companies now make kids applying for part-time entry-level positions take personality tests...really, what is a personality test going to tell you about a 16YO being hired to push shopping carts and stock shelves? :roll:


----------



## mondeo (Aug 12, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Must be REAL effective with the ladies you work with !!


Marc's such a stud that the ladies always do as he says.

That or he's such a creep that the ladies move to different cities to avoid him. One of the two.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 12, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Marc's such a stud that the ladies always do as he says.
> 
> That or he's such a creep that the ladies move to different cities to avoid him. One of the two.



C10 says he's REALLY good with goats -- h'mmm kicking goats in the nuts -- wonder what the PETA nutbags would say bout thAT ----------------------:


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 12, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> C10 says he's REALLY good with goats -- h'mmm kicking goats in the nuts -- wonder what the PETA nutbags would say bout thAT ----------------------:



They'd be sore nutbags.

Much like the goats.


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Aug 12, 2009)

Marc said:


> I kick people in the nuts when they don't do as I say.


Yes SIR .. Right away SIR .. Thank you SIR may I have another .. Please don't kick me, I'm just an old man here ..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 12, 2009)

they fragged those kind of leaders in many wars  they ain't actually inspirational __LMAO


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 12, 2009)

I perfer to lead my team by using an energetic approach. Sometimes I feel two-faced when I have to have people work on things that I know just a waste of time...but I do it anyway. 

Two things I've found helpful in leading people. 

Manage on your feet. Go to where the work is happening at. Even if you're not directly working on the same project, it helps the employees to know that you are right there if they need any guidance.
Feed them. When you have crews working day and night and back into the day, showing up with some food really goes a long way.


----------



## Marc (Aug 12, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Marc's such a stud that the ladies always do as he says.
> 
> That or he's such a creep that the ladies move to different cities to avoid him. One of the two.



Dood, I figured out of anyone, you'd come up with the correct answer.


I'm an engineer, meaning I work with other engineers, meaning I don't work with any females.


----------



## Marc (Aug 12, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I perfer to lead my team by using an energetic approach. Sometimes I feel two-faced when I have to have people work on things that I know just a waste of time...but I do it anyway.
> 
> Two things I've found helpful in leading people.
> 
> ...



My little additions.


I'd make a fantastic manager.


----------



## mondeo (Aug 12, 2009)

Marc said:


> Dood, I figured out of anyone, you'd come up with the correct answer.
> 
> 
> I'm an engineer, meaning I work with other engineers, meaning I don't work with any females.


But why are there no women engineers? I'm gonna go with because men engineers are such creeps that the women move to other cities to avoid us.

I had my bases covered.


----------



## Marc (Aug 12, 2009)

mondeo said:


> But why are there no women engineers?



Very dangerous question.  Very, very dangerous.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 12, 2009)

Some dangerous assumptions being made here    I've seen major bravado shrikage by some so called tuff guys when encountering  peere of the distaff gender  

I know  several female engineers who have advanced degrees and  serious experience up the ying yang that would put a major hurt on ya if you assumed that you could treat them like cubicle  nerds . 
 "


----------



## Geoff (Aug 12, 2009)

mondeo said:


> But why are there no women engineers? I'm gonna go with because men engineers are such creeps that the women move to other cities to avoid us.
> 
> I had my bases covered.



It's because women with the intellectual capacity to be engineers are also smart enough to find better career paths that pay more for less work and don't involve consumption of mass amounts of jolt cola and twinkies.

I actually know lots o' women engineers.  The ratio used to be around 10:1 but that's slowly changing based on the fact that more women than men are getting accepted in undergrad programs.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 12, 2009)

Marc said:


> I kick people in the nuts when they don't do as I say.



POTD



hammer said:


> What amazes me is that the larger companies now make kids applying for part-time entry-level positions take personality tests...really, what is a personality test going to tell you about a 16YO being hired to push shopping carts and stock shelves? :roll:



Freaking crazy...when I was a kid..those sorts of jobs they sometimes let you start the day of the interview..no background checks or anything..less trust in our society..



RootDKJ said:


> I perfer to lead my team by using an energetic approach. Sometimes I feel two-faced when I have to have people work on things that I know just a waste of time...but I do it anyway.
> 
> Two things I've found helpful in leading people.
> 
> ...




I agree with Feed them.  We had a setting crew in from Western PA for two days to help us set some monsters that were too large for our truck/boom-crane.  Of course we put them up but also took the out for a steak dinner and drank bass ale and took shots of Jameson...they did a kickass job and the customers are happy which makes us look great and we will continue to use them in the future when needed.  Although they were hired to do the job..I still helped with caulking, measurements and gave them mapping like it was for the President.  One of my first experiences being in charge of a project and delegating work since the boss and delivery driver were both away so I was in charge..empowering.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 12, 2009)

hammer said:


> What amazes me is that the larger companies now make kids applying for part-time entry-level positions take personality tests...really, what is a personality test going to tell you about a 16YO being hired to push shopping carts and stock shelves? :roll:


My favorite are the automatic interview machines that ask you questions left have you ever stolen, etc. 

I interview people all the time for my current position. I break all the rules when it comes to interviewing people (well, not the legal ones!!!!). A lot of people get their promotions and new jobs because of experience. I say experience means crap. I barely look at experience on a resume because people that have a LOT of experience could have been dreadfully bad at what they did and people with absolutely no experience might be incredible at picking up new stuff. You gotta look for what is going on between the ears when you ask a question and how they answers is almost if not more important than what they say. Personality tests have their places, but for interviewing they are the pits. I will trust my instinct every time and rarely have I been wrong.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 13, 2009)

Communication style Bias can and does OFTEN occur in the interview process . Many organizations are dominated by one style type which leads to problems '

Here s how it goes :

Why ?? Bcuz weassucessful managers  all know what success looks like !  Meaning it looks like OUR communication style , so while no one instrument should ever be the determining factor a series of coordinating instruments can provide a "mosaic "  to aid one during the  jnterview , not as a controlling factor but as yet another tool in the process toward a more informed decision .

.

There are ONLY  FOUR Communication  Styles ( Driver ,Analytical,  Amiable , Expressive) each has zones of intensity and are subject to both strength and weaknesses . As a matter of fact ther is a strength /weakness paradox  some times at work especially under stressful conditions ( any strength used to EXCESS becomes a tremendous weakness) 

Each of the four styles work on a 2 demensional axis with varying degrees of strenght on these 2  criterion :  Assertiveness and Responsiveness

The key here is to understand the 4 styles and what EACH brings to the table so you can build a more effective and productive organization and NOT be subjecyted to JUST one style type which can lead to myopic decision making and more of concern a blind  MAINTENANCE of THE STATUS QUO


----------



## Marc (Aug 13, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> There are ONLY  FOUR Communication  Styles ( Driver ,Analytical,  Amiable , Expressive) each has zones of intensity and are subject to both strength and weaknesses .



Good ol' Social Styles.  I took that class.  Betcha you can guess my primary style.


Here's what we mostly figured out about the four styles:

Driver = Asshole
Analytical = Engineer
Amiable = Doormat
Expressive = Unstable/psychotic


----------



## Marc (Aug 13, 2009)

And on the plus side, I got the highest rating on my versatility.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 13, 2009)

Marc said:


> Good ol' Social Styles.  I took that class.  Betcha you can guess my primary style.
> 
> 
> Yep you are an open book ------------------------------- ,btw is your org unduly skewed to one style ??-------


----------



## Marc (Aug 13, 2009)

Seeing as how FM employs something like 1500 engineers/scientists, yea just a little bit.

Although only 2 of my 5 respondents were engineers.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 13, 2009)

Marc said:


> And on the plus side, I got the highest rating on my versatility.



Goats, sheep, and chickens.

A triple threat is you.


----------



## Marc (Aug 13, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> Goats, sheep, and chickens.
> 
> A triple threat is you.



I prefer "non-discriminatory."


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 13, 2009)

Marc said:


> Seeing as how FM employs something like 1500 engineers/scientists, yea just a little bit.
> 
> Although only 2 of my 5 respondents were engineers.



This is not unusual and is  OFTEN the case in the Technolgies and Science based industries .

 Many of my clients were in heavy industry and all elements of the pharmaceutical field, the healthcare and military secors   It was almost always dominated by a very narrow distribution of styles . Many upon  further training began to understand  the potential gain and implemented a broadening of their workforce . . To be sure there was still a predominate style for the industry,  but other styles were being recruited when vacancies or new positions were being filled in order to leverage the strenth of differing styles   

More than one path to goals as we all know and certain styles complement by strength the weakness of the predominant style in an organizaation  ..


----------



## Marc (Aug 13, 2009)

Just so long as everyone recognizes analyticals are always right, things go smoothly.  :dunce:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 13, 2009)

Marc said:


> Just so long as everyone recognizes analyticals are always right, things go smoothly.  :dunce:




That sounds like a DRIVER         MY way or the Highway---------------------------LMAO  actually ROFLMBFAO


----------



## Marc (Aug 13, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> That sounds like a DRIVER         MY way or the Highway---------------------------LMAO  actually ROFLMBFAO



Lol, I don't think you appreciate the subtly between the styles.


Drivers _think_ they're always right.

Analytics *know* they're right and can tell you why you're wrong.  Ask a driver to do that and he'll just get red in the face and turn all Expressive on your ass.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 13, 2009)

Marc said:


> Lol, I don't think you appreciate the subtly between the styles.
> 
> 
> Drivers _think_ they're always right.
> ...



Oh i undertand the subleties perfectly it is called backup style ----------------------fraken serial killers


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey Marc  always phun to play wid cha  on conceptual level -- i like your sense of humor


----------



## hammer (Aug 13, 2009)

Marc said:


> Analytics *believe* they're right and can tell you why *they think* you're wrong.  Ask a driver to do that and he'll just get red in the face and turn all Expressive on your ass.


Fixed it for you.

I work with a bunch of software developers, who tend to be Analytics by definition...


----------



## Marc (Aug 13, 2009)

hammer said:


> Fixed it for you.
> 
> I work with a bunch of software developers, who tend to be Analytics by definition...



Software developers are their own social style...


----------



## drjeff (Aug 13, 2009)

Marc said:


> Software developers are their own social style...



Though not quite software,  I think that Intel did a great job summing that up with one of their latest commercials!


----------

